# bags for full bodys



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have just bought some of the averys for this spring season. I have a trailer for them however I would like to keep them nice. I wanted to know what eveyone else dose to keep them looking good. The six pack bags are out at least for now I would need 50 of them at best i can tell $40 bucks a pop. As if my wife was not ticked already for buying the things :lol: I can just see the look on her face if I asked that question :eyeroll:

anyway I thank anyone with any thoughts :beer:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I am stuffing mine into the fb mallard bags for this season until avery makes the 12 slot snow/lesser bag. hopefully the bags are around 40 and that isn't bad for holding a dozen. 
the duck bags are a little tight but its nice being able to carry 24 decoys at once. we manage to get 36 or 48 decoy on a 4 wheeler that way. i don't know of other ways to keep em looking nice. i am going to have my buddies keep from piling them up before they are bagged and have them keep the BF's on their feet before we load em.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

what we do is buy some material and sew single bags for them then you can put them in a regular decoy bag. we havent had any problems with them at all.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I have not bagged any of my avery snows or blues they get chucked in the trailer with the bigfoots. At the end of the spring season I will take some pictures of them to show how they look after a year of not being pampered..


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Goodwill store......25 cents per pillow case. Then into regular decoy bags. Empty them out,stuff the cases into the decoy bag and throw it in the blind or back in the truck.

Alex


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Goosegrinder is right. Goodwill or the thrift store is the place to buy cheap pillow cases. I then put my two dozen GHGs in 55 gallon Rubbermaid tubs. The tubs are about $17.00.

Maybe as the decoys age, I won't be so careful with them. Then, I will use the Brobones method.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

I put 12 of them in the 6 slot full body honker bags and it works great.


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

They have to be the bags that were made for the full bodies with foot bases.


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

brobones said:


> I have not bagged any of my avery snows or blues they get chucked in the trailer with the bigfoots. At the end of the spring season I will take some pictures of them to show how they look after a year of not being pampered..


We do the same thing and our snows and blues look fine. The full body snows and blues are a lot more durable than the full body canadas


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

They don't need any special treatment just throw them in and let it ride. They are a very durable decoy. Haven't had any problem at all with mine.


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I have not had a ton of problems however some paint from the beaks (I guess) is rubbing off on the bodys of the snows I guess if the geese get that close its most likely too late. For now I have them all piled in my trailer. I guess what I was looking for is not putting them in one big plile in the feild and having to wash them after each hunt (depending on the mudd) I guess I will see how it works this weekend without bags but I think our high is only going to be 24-25 so mudd will not be a problem.
I like the pillow case ideal that sounds the best to me

P.S. the snows are on the move not in big numbers yet but they are starting to show up I will give a report monday :beer:

our co dose not start untill the 1st of Feb so I can hope to wack a few canads as well  lots of them around


----------



## jb (Feb 8, 2005)

I almost forgot to thank all for your ideals :beer:


----------

